# 2008 Dead End Party invites



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*2008 Dead End Party invites and party pics*

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2008invitations.htm

Pretty darn boring this year, but it's better than nothing. I'm still just not "feeling it" this year.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Ghostess, you're not "feeling it" this year? Say it ain't so! What can we do to help you? Even your "boring" invitations this year are great. You don't give yourself enough credit. In this day and age most people just send emails so I am sure your friends anxiously await your invites every year. Amazing job! Hope you perk up and get in the spirit quick!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are nice..you put alot of work into those ..you're feeling it !!!
just a little slower that's all.
Good Idea


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you kidin' those are fantastic. I just bought some invitations and sent em out this year.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Boring!! Not a chance, I haven't seen your other invites but that's alot of work and they look GREAT!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all  The lady at the post office only saw the enveloped invites, all 26 of them, and she was all "what's in these?" I said, invitations for my Halloween party. She said, "I wanna go to THAT party! Any party where the invitations are not a plain old card or print-out HAS to be something special!" I gave her one of my hobby cards and said, check it out. 

I just envisioned more for this year, I try to expand each year in some way and this year feels like it's going backwards for me. I s'pose it'll pass... just not soon enough!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ghostess I have had the same problem this year! I have been calling it "haunter's block," because I can't seem to find the same passion I have had all these years. I almost didn't do anything but hated to let everyone down, although this year will be no where near the mega events of the past. I have had a hard time planning, buying, creating, etc.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep yep.. I hear ya on all accounts. People keep telling me that it's burn out. This is not burn out that I'm going through, it's not just Halloween that is suffering this year, it's everything. I just don't care about doing ANYTHING at all. Burn out is when you work on stuff so much that you just can't do it any more (at least take a break) and happens to most of us in late September or early October, then it passes.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great invites. That must get people in the mood.

I'm not feeling it all that much this year either, but I'm still busting my hump to get things done. Not sure what it is. I hope we're both feeling it by the big day.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys.. I am sure your "not feeling it" will pass when people start responding. I wasnt feeling ours till people started emailing and telling us how much they were looking forward to it.. NOW WE ARE IN HIGH GEAR!!!!


I am sure you will be too.. good luck.. and those are wicked invite


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

for someone who isn't in the mood, those are awesome.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Ghostess..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The invites are awesome.

I know what you mean about not "feeling it" this year. I have so run out of space that I can't set up again until I move in a few years... talk about depressing. Even if I wanted to, because of work and school I wouldn't have the time.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What's with everyone this year? I think it must be all of the negativity in the media that's getting everyone down - economy, gasoline, election, bailouts, etc., etc. The key, as told to me by my psychologist brother, is to stop watching the news or reading the newspapers. Reporters thrive on bad things. In this day and age of news overload there are so many more people that are depressed in this world than ever before. How many news stories do you see that are positive? Now, turn on your Halloween music and get in the mood for a fantastic Halloween!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

They look wonderful.I don't get boring from them at all.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I love them, and I'm going to steal this idea _for sure_. Hope you don't mind, and thanks!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, here it is, two days before the big party. The cemetery is a little over half done, the inside of the house is like a little over half-done... I don't have a menu yet, I don't have a shopping list completed yet. I have to work Friday night (tomorrow) from 10pm to 7 am Sat morning (day of the party). The house is a wreck, I still have 13 boxes of stuff to get put up. This is like a totally surreal feeling. I feel completely disconnected. I still am not excited about the party. It's just something I said I'd do, so I have to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice D!!!

I hear yah. I've lost a bit of the feeling last year as well.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your feelings this year Ghostess. I think Evil Eyes is correct. I have a bad habit of having fox news on in the background while at work, and after the year we all have had, it's no wonder we're all "feeling out of touch and not excited"...We decided not to do a halloween party this year and I am really depressed about it. (hubbys new job and schedule along with roof repairs, etc from the big storms this summer) it just got to be too much. If I was close to you, I would be there in a split second to help you out. I love your props, decor and enthusiasm (sp?)....
Just know that although right now things are a little "bummy", you inspire hundreds (probably thousands) of people for their Halloween ideas and parties. I think we sometimes hold ourselves to higher standards than our friends and guests. We tend to be perfectionists and are always thinking, we have to do more and better than the year before. Trust me, they love whatever you do, and they are there because they love you and want to spend the time with you during what I imagine is your favorite time of the year! I hope things get better and know that all of us here are thinking of you and wish you a wonderful party! I doubt it will be anything less than fantastic. Sometimes we work better under the gun and at the last minute. Less time to "think so much into it" I guess.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, and by the way, I have like a full folder dedicated just to your stuff on my computer. You are such an inspiration!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Eh, I reckon it's just cyclical. I don't watch the news for that very same reason. Too much bad crap that's sensationalized for TV. I just don't care about much that goes on unless it's directly affecting me or someone I know.

And thanks Lagrousome... you are way too kind!

Speakin' of the party, here is the summary and the pics from the fiasco.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2008party.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice Pics, looks like everyone was having a great time.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all the no-shows, thats beat! Your invites are awesome though, you truly are the Halloween Queen. Keep up he great work, things always have a way of turning around.


----------

